
True Facts About Cosmology (Or, Misconceptions Skewered) - hairytrog
http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2019/01/12/true-facts-about-cosmology-or-misconceptions-skewered/
======
mimixco
Adam Frank's _About Time_ is an excellent and non-technical intro to the
subject which weaves together the cultural and economic changes in history
which led us to the current standard model of physics.

Suffice it to say that, if we live in an 11-dimensional universe (as string
theory requires), "all bets are off" as far as observing very much about the
real nature of "reality."

If we don't live in a multidimensional universe, then physics has "a lot of
'splaining to do," as Ricky Ricardo put it, on the reasons behind the magic
number constants (Are there 22 of them? This is not my field.) which make the
standard model work out. I emphasize that this refers to the _standard model_
of quantum physics and not some wild speculation.

TL;DR: We don't know where we live or how we got here and our current
conceptions are almost guaranteed to change again.

